# Another Newbie question DVI-D to DVI-I



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

I have a Sony 34" Wega with a DVI-D port. Will a DVI-D dual link male to male cable work with the 921's DVI-I? What do I lose without the analog portion? Would I be just as well off with the component video connectors?

Thanks for dealing with another newbie question. I get my 921 installed Tuesday, and I want to know what I will need. :grin:


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

The RCA 34" set came with a DVI-D single link cable, works fine with the 921. Check out the prices at www.monoprices.com. You'll be amazed.


----------



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks Claude. 

Is there any thing I will miss without the analog part of the DVI-I?


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

I believe that the 921 only sends a digital signal out the DVI port. So no, you are not missing anything.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

WildBill said:


> I believe that the 921 only sends a digital signal out the DVI port. So no, you are not missing anything.


Wrong! Why don't people just read the damn manual. It is spelled out in there.

If you don't have a manual then you should not be answering a question like this.

The 921 sends out both DVI and RGBHV from that connection.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I did not know it had the analog portion, but I'm sure his Sony has a digital input. It wouldn't make sense to me to convert to analog at the 921, then convert back to digital at the Sony. 

Digital only cables are cheaper, and DO NOT BUY MONSTER cables. Quality can makes a difference with analog, but with digital you have 1's and 0's. If the cheap $10 cable works, it's just as good as the $300 cable, IMHO.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The logic behind what output format to use is easy-

If your monitor is a CRT it most likely will have RGBHV. Get the proper cable and use that as that will be the best video quality for a CRT Output with 1080i as the CRT works best with interlaced scan

If your monitor is a pure digital, such as an LCD or DLP, use DVI if it is capable and set the scan to progressive, ie 720P as digital monitors like Progressive pixels and produce artifacts with interlacing.

It makes no sense to play with digital only to go back to analog for display. If your monitor accepts digital use that all the way through. If it accepts only analog, then use RGBHV first if you have that but if not use Component Y, Pr, Pb if that is all you have. Reason- RGBHV is pure component analog while "component Y, Pr, Pb" is an encoded component and offers some chroma bleed that RGBHV does not.


----------



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I saw the "You can also connect a VGA/RGB display device to this socket if it has the correct plug, or by using an adapter. Be sure to use a DVI-I cable." in the manual. However, I did not understand what that meant to me with a HD TV. It sounds like I will not miss anything and that the DVI-D can plug into a DVI-I socket. That was my real question.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

quazi said:


> the DVI-D can plug into a DVI-I socket. That was my real question.


Yes. A DVI-I has both analog and digital sockets. The DVI-D only has the digital pins, but it will work.


----------



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

I ordered the DVI cable from monoprices (and other stuff, cool site.) Thanks Claude!


----------

